# Bipolar rabbits?



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay, well I think I may have mentioned this before, but I really think Phinn may be bipolar.

Just a couple days ago, Phinn was acting really weird. Everything he touched, he would 'boing' off of. Not a binky at all, he was just acting like he was super 'hyper', or experiencing a very big mood high, like seen in bipolar.

Then a minute after that, he started doing his completely rabid behavior, that he does every couple weeks. If you make any movement, he will lunge, and show you his teeth, grunt, and bite you.

When he is out playing, he will be binkying, then come up to me and bite me, for no reason.

And yes, he is neutered, and has been for like a year.

I'm making it sound like he is some weirdo rabbit, hekinda is, but he is still a nice, cuddly boy most of the time.

So, can bunnies even be bipolar? What does that involve? How would you diagnose it?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry- I moved this, I thought it would be better in the Behavior section, but feel free to move it again if im wrong.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

I wouldn't think buns can be bi-polar because that's a chemical imbalance, they can have behavioural problems though.

It could be something as simple as the weather that does it, like Sky gets stroppy when it's windy, or a Dopey gets really hyper. It could be to do with noises that are going on, or things he's learnt, it could even be particular foods.

If you really want to know if there is a reason, try charting it, log his beahiour, his treats,food, weather, noise, etc, anything and everything and see if you can find a pattern.

There might not be one though, you just never know.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Tracy!

The weather has been kinda funky, but they do live inside, so I don't know if the weather could do that.

Silvie


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

The weather could still affect them because it affects the whole atmosphere. My inside guys are definitely affected by the weather, so I would think others could be too


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 26, 2007)

Even if they are indoors, rabbits are keenly aware of changing seasons, approaching storms, winds, thunder and lightening, etc. They can sense changes in barametric pressure faster than we do. 

As far as Phinn's play time, I think he's trying to get you to play. He's interacting with you the way he might a sibling or playmate. Run away, run up and nip, run away again. He's trying to get your attention, to get you play.

I wouldn't say Phinn is bi-polar. Just normal. Rabbits can have such a wonderful range of emotions, it's great that he trusts you enough to express them toyou.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2007)

I think animals are just so super-sensitive to everything around them! I notice that when things are stressful here, Bo will get a bit moody. 

Our cat will go hide in the towel cupboards if there is a bad storm approaching!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey there. 

When I brought Spank home, I noticed something wasn't right. He'd be asleep in my arms, then his eyes would shoot open and he'd run in circles, growl, and try to attack everything including me. This would last a few minutes until he calmed down.

He was diagnosed to have bi-polar disorder.

After eight months, it became dormant and it still is. Although sometimes he mildly shows symtoms, but there not bad.

I think more is in my blog.

Hope your bun's alright!

-April


----------



## Maukin (Dec 31, 2007)

<trying to picture a bunny lying on his back on a psychiatrist couch with Sigmund Freud sitting there with a notepad... "There is this carrot, doc, I can't seem to stop thinking about it....">

Bunny Prozac??

I'll bet on the change of seasons thing.....


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 31, 2007)

April can you tell me more? Like how it is treated, etc?

Thanks


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 1, 2008)

The Vets wanted to put him on a lot of meds, but I refused..

It was just A LOT of *tough* loving care for eight hard months. I was covered in bites and bruises and blood O_O. When he'd switch personalities and start attacking while running in circles, I'd pick him up and hold him, telling him that I love him until it went down. I was lucky enough that after eight months, it became enough for him to control it on his own... and now it rarely ever shows up.

So as for treating it, I can't really help you there =P I hope everything goes well for you!!

-April


----------

